# coydog? or....



## BBB23 (Dec 31, 2013)

I am unsure about my dog. I believe she might be coyote/?? Everyone tells me she is.she has incredible hops and thick fur but is really skinny once its been cut


----------



## BBB23 (Dec 31, 2013)

To add in she has unbelievably soft hair lol. She is capable of jumping our wall but decides not to anymore, she doesnt act worrisome of other dogs(used to react in a violent matter no matter what size) but is worrisome of humans. Barks like a really manly dog for a little girl about 40-55 pounds. The black dog is a lab/bull mastiff and is about 180+ since he was 145 when we got him


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

I see absolutely no coyote in her.


----------



## BBB23 (Dec 31, 2013)

That's what I tell others too, got me thinking since most asked and why she continuously jumps up and down on my sliding glass doors. I don't see it really. my crazy grandma even said a dingo lmao I almost died


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

She looks like a sweet dog but I see no coyote in her either.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

BBB23 said:


> That's what I tell others too, got me thinking since most asked and why she continuously jumps up and down on my sliding glass doors. I don't see it really. my crazy grandma even said a dingo lmao I almost died


My dog does that too...








The coydog in its natural habitat...


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

no coy just a sweet dog.


----------



## BBB23 (Dec 31, 2013)

Kayota said:


> My dog does that too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cute..... but I doubt she jumps 6ft walls (; lol my neighbor has a dog similar that always sneaks under the fence and poops in my backyard


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

She looks almost like a goldenXchow, to me. 

She's absolutely gorgeous, regardless.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Some dogs are just good jumpers,I don't see any Coyote. I've seen better jumpers then mine but he's still a good climber.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Foresthund said:


> Some dogs are just good jumpers,I don't see any Coyote.


Oh. Yeah. I missed that.









This dog easily clears 5 feet and some change when he gets going. By which I mean he can leap up and lick me in the nose while I'm standing. 

He's certainly not any sort of wild dog mix; he's a purebred Rat Terrier, and all of 18" high and 25lbs. Kinda weird, but he's good at it and likes it.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

I see no coy in that dog. I do see golden retriever, though. Cutie!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

BBB23 said:


> Cute..... but I doubt she jumps 6ft walls (; lol my neighbor has a dog similar that always sneaks under the fence and poops in my backyard


lol she would if she were big enough! she damn near made it right over the wall of her kennel at the pet store where i boarded her... chest height on me and i'm 5'6". she can also jump into my arms and reach shoulder height on me when i hold a treat.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Kayota said:


> lol she would if she were big enough! she damn near made it right over the wall of her kennel at the pet store where i boarded her... chest height on me and i'm 5'6". she can also jump into my arms and reach shoulder height on me when i hold a treat.


There's a TINY terrier in my agility class that can jump chest height on me from a standstill. Some dogs are amazing jumpers!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Maybe it's a terrier thing... CptJack's dog is a rat terrier and Roxie is probably half terrier lol!


----------



## Mikeincalgary (Jun 14, 2013)

My Aussie hops! Always jumping at the patio door and in large snow banks! I think he is part rabbit!


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

He looks like a golden retriever mix to me. 

My dog can jump impressive heights for being so short. He can also scale embankments like he's part mountain goat.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Looks like a Golden x Spaniel mix. All the things you mention, there are lots of dogs that do the same thing, doesn't mean they have coyote in them. Very, very unlikely there is coyote in her.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Accidental wild coyote dog breeding are very,very rare. I also only know of one Coydog breeder. They only have maybe one litter a year. Of the known ("pedigreed") coy dogs I've seen, they do not look like your dog. 

So, that being said, not a Coydog but sure is cute!

Good example of a Coydog (coyoteXhusky)XBorder Collie:


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

This is sort of off topic but I did a quick Google Images search of Coydogs just for the sake of it. I came across a whole bunch of photos of dead dogs that had been shot because they may have been coydogs... Even puppies. Why?


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Little Wise Owl said:


> This is sort of off topic but I did a quick Google Images search of Coydogs just for the sake of it. I came across a whole bunch of photos of dead dogs that had been shot because they may have been coydogs... Even puppies. Why?


Because people are stupid and ignorant. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Little Wise Owl said:


> This is sort of off topic but I did a quick Google Images search of Coydogs just for the sake of it. I came across a whole bunch of photos of dead dogs that had been shot because they may have been coydogs... Even puppies. Why?


Coydogs are believed to be prime harassers of livestock. They have the quick mind of a coyote and the boldness of a dog. I've heard that on rancher forums. It doesn't really make sense... If a Coydog was born to a she coyote out in the woods, they would be just as skittish as pure coyote pups. The momma would have taught them to be afraid of humans. If a Coydog was born to a bitch on someone's property and they let the puppies go... Then you've a problem with your neighbor and his bitch. Wild Coydogs are supposedly bigger and nastier than actual coyotes. 

There is no proof that the animals shown in those images are actually coydogs. They could just be bigger, bolder actual coyotes. Coyotes are quite misunderstood as a species and there is a lot of controversy surrounding them.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

RabbleFox said:


> Coydogs are believed to be prime harassers of livestock. They have the quick mind of a coyote and the boldness of a dog. I've heard that on rancher forums. It doesn't really make sense... If a Coydog was born to a she coyote out in the woods, they would be just as skittish as pure coyote pups. The momma would have taught them to be afraid of humans. If a Coydog was born to a bitch on someone's property and they let the puppies go... Then you've a problem with your neighbor and his bitch. Wild Coydogs are supposedly bigger and nastier than actual coyotes.
> 
> There is no proof that the animals shown in those images are actually coydogs. They could just be bigger, bolder actual coyotes. Coyotes are quite misunderstood as a species and there is a lot of controversy surrounding them.


Most of the dogs shown in the images looked like collies, to be honest. None looked like coyotes or even coydogs. (The pics on this link are pretty graphic) http://www.coyoteclub.org/coydogs.html


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Little Wise Owl said:


> Most of the dogs shown in the images looked like collies, to be honest. None looked like coyotes or even coydogs. (The pics on this link are pretty graphic) http://www.coyoteclub.org/coydogs.html


If you do a quick google search there are also photos of coyotes being labeled coydogs. You are correct. Most of them are just dogs or coyotes. Dogs can harm livestock too which some people forget. Suddenly, it has to be something exotic and crazy to be noming on your sheep. Nope. Just a dog. Or just a coyote.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

RabbleFox said:


> Accidental wild coyote dog breeding are very,very rare. I also only know of one Coydog breeder. They only have maybe one litter a year. Of the known ("pedigreed") coy dogs I've seen, they do not look like your dog.
> 
> So, that being said, not a Coydog but sure is cute!
> 
> ...


that "coydog" has liver pigment... probably not a coydog. if it is it isn't an f1 coydog.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Kayota said:


> that "coydog" has liver pigment... probably not a coydog. if it is it isn't an f1 coydog.


Nope. :| It's a Coydog. Mom is a coyote husky mix. Dad is a red (lighter red? Almost tan) and white border collie. This is the only Coydog breeder that I know that has dependable coyote-y pups. The exotics forum I am on highly recommends her. 

Website: http://www.mindstorm.ca/coydog/ Mom and dad photos available.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Ooh okay so it's an F2 coydog... I figured you were posting it as an F1. My bad! I've seen that site before actually, I really want one someday.

edit: I just saw that she requires the pup to be on raw for its life... Kind of a head scratcher there.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Kayota said:


> Ooh okay so it's an F2 coydog... I figured you were posting it as an F1. My bad! I've seen that site before actually, I really want one someday.


Lol. I should have clarified, clarified. My OP was a bit confusing.  I don't know of any other breeders.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

It's pretty neat to see one full grown, they sure are beautiful.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Her coydogs are really really pretty and some are on their way their way to agility titles.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

OT but was it released what movie her coydog was in? I find that neat. And I now want one of her pups.there adorable!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

I want a coydog now! I'll more than likely never actually get one but I just love that wild look that they have...Same goes for wolf hybrids


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Lol. Coydogs are fun but man, they are a little more to handle than your average dog. I'm sure most members here could manage one but they have high exercise and training requirements. Anyone who thinks they may want one should do some research!  They also might not be legal to own in your area. 

I am seriously considering one in the future. I dunno about the movie but I want to get in contact with breeder soon so maybe I'll ask!

ETA: The only downside to this breeds is that you _must_ have a fenced in yard. My house now doesn't and can't have one but I don't expect to get a cd until I move to a more exotic friendly city.


----------

